# Trouble with wi-fi and wii



## Raiden16 (Oct 5, 2006)

When ever i test connection when I set up my wii for the Wi-fi connection I get a Error Code: 52142 Unable to connect to the Internet. Please see the Wii operations manual or visit support.nintendo.com for assistance. On my computer I get a pop up from the Wi-fi program saying a User has connected and the connection is at green but then after a little while I get the Error Code 52142 and d/c from the wi-fi on my comp. And yes my firewall is down.


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

do u have any encryption enabled ?


----------



## Raiden16 (Oct 5, 2006)

um idk? haha how could I tell?


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

well its called WEP or WAP. its a setting in your router.

when you connect a laptop wirelessly does it ask for a network key ?


----------



## Raiden16 (Oct 5, 2006)

I dont have a wireless router, and it dosent ask me for a network key. Ive got a router connected to one computer with a ethernet cable going to my room into my computer then I have my wi fi connected to my USB slot.


----------



## harri506 (Jan 5, 2010)

Sorry I know I'm just a little late but if anyone else has this problem, the wii will not accept 802.11n broadcast mode. type your IP address into your address bar then type "admin" in both the username and password fields. change the setting so that it broadcasts to 802.11b/g. more information about your internet would be helpful.


----------

